# Onkyo TX-NR1007 Audio Dropouts



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, where do I start? I have had an itch to get a new receiver lately and decided to go with an Onkyo based on the good things I have heard from a large portion of our forum population. I decided on the TX-NR1007 because I also wanted the Audyssey XT and the Pandora application as well as the 9.2 as I have recently upgraded to 7.2 from 5.2 and wanted to be able to zone another area of the house for stereo sound and I also intend to get an XPA-3 to run the fronts and really felt that this was the unit to pull off what I am looking to do. 

I ended up buying a factory refurbished unit from accessories4less.com  for $669 which I thought was a great deal. I even sprung for the 2nd day shipping to have it by the holiday weekend. I received the unit on Wednesday and jumped right in and began replacing my Pioneer Elite. It took me a bit to get everything changed out and the Onkyo in place. Once completed, I immediately ran the Audyssey XT through all 8 positions. Finally it was time to start testing some media, and that's when it all when south.

Using my PS3, I first put in How to Train Your Dragon Blu-Ray and was almost instantly hit with a series of audio drops. My first response was to change the movie and try another. Next I tried The Expendables and was again hit with the same issue. Now it was time to put on my troubleshooting hat. The first thing I did was try it on a different player so I put The Expendables in my Panasonic BD80K and had the same results. I used four different HDMI ports and a different HDMI cable each time and still the results were the same.

To the internet it is! I started reading on line and found that this is actually not an uncommon thing for this model. I mean, it's no Red Ring of Death, but it isn't uncommon either. There was even a document put out explaining the issue HERE. I did some other troubleshooting such as changing impedance, updating the firmware, factory reset, and a few other tweaks yet nothing seems to work. There was a suggestion to change the delivery to PCM from Bitstream which I have not tried yet, but I will as soon as everyone wakes up.

I sent a message for Return/Exchange to accessories4less.com but have not heard from them yet nor do I expect to hear from them until after the holiday. I find it a little dis-heartning to think that this was a factory refurbished unit yet, it still has the issue. To me it looks like Onkyo cleaned it up and re-boxed it and sent it out without putting it on the bench and testing and verifying. This wouldn't be so bad had I not already sold my old receiver, but I did so there's another lesson to learn on this one. Oh well, I will keep you guys posted and please send any suggestions you can think of.

*UPDATE*
I went ahead and tested via PCM vs Bitstream and can confirm that the problem does go away so, whatever is causing the issue appears to be related to decoding of the signal.


*UPDATE #2*
Alright, well here is the latest. The awesome team at accessories4less.com (Mark and Larry) not only took care of me, but actually cross shipped the 3007 with 2 day shipping so I would have it for this weekend. These guys are all about the customer service and are a first class company and a real pleasure to work with. 

I'll post the 3007 results once it gets here and I get it setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dropouts seem to be a gremlin on quite a few AVR's. I have read about dropouts with the 007's both with A-Stock and B-Stock, but it seems to be hit or miss. I Bitstream all possible Sources on mine and the number of dropouts has been quite small and only on my Cable Box. I never have had them with other Sources. 

I am glad that changing to having the PS3 handling the Decoding has resulted in the cessation of dropouts. Shame it has to be like that, but no performance is lost.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Dropouts seem to be a gremlin on quite a few AVR's. I have read about dropouts with the 007's both with A-Stock and B-Stock, but it seems to be hit or miss. I Bitstream all possible Sources on mine and the number of dropouts has been quite small and only on my Cable Box. I never have had them with other Sources.
> 
> I am glad that changing to having the PS3 handling the Decoding has resulted in the cessation of dropouts. Shame it has to be like that, but no performance is lost.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I also have had drops in the past, but just as you mentioned, they only seemed to happen on my Uverse. This is much different. I am sure A4L will at least Exchange for another one, they seem like a very customer service oriented company. I might even be convinced to go up to a 3007. :bigsmile: I was very upset last night but I also work for Toyota and I know how it is to have others jump to conclusions on a defective unit as opposed to a defective product line. 

Thanks for the input Jack!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

As long as you are within 30 Days, there will be zero issue. If past it, it might be more difficult, but I have gone to the actual Location several times and if they are being difficult, I should be able to help. 

As you just got it, you will have zero issues. Also, the Reon in the 3007 is fantastic. I upconvert all Sources to 1080p 24. Also, stronger Amplifier Stage with Transformers for Power, Audio, and Video as opposed to a single one in the AVR you own. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Jack, I really appreciate the help and insight. I think the 3007 is the way to go. I can hear a huge difference between the sound quality of the Onkyo and the older Pioneer and I think the 3007 will be even better. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, well here is the latest. The awesome team at accessories4less.com (Mark and Larry) not only took care of me, but actually cross shipped the 3007 with 2 day shipping so I would have it for this weekend. These guys are all about the customer service and are a first class company and a real pleasure to work with. 

I'll post the 3007 results once it gets here and I get it setup.


----------

